# Dock Dogs Weekend



## beretw (Sep 25, 2012)

We spent this past weekend dock diving with DDWW. Garp did fantastic, he's made a lot of awesome progress recently and I'm thrilled. He jumped a new competition personal best of 16'10", clinched a spot in finals, and finished his Senior Big Air title (previously held a junior title). He also had an absolute blast, as did I.




























Kerplunk.










And video.

This jump was his 16'10" PB:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708462089212122&set=vb.611040362287629&type=2&theater

This was 16'2" and shows him being a turdface on the dock
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=708803915844606&set=vb.611040362287629&type=2&theater

And this weekend's hardware...










We also ran the CAT the weekend before. Pictures from that too!




























And the single most memorable photo that has ever been taken of my dog. Ever. Seriously. Wait for it...

BAM!










Obligatory ribbon shot:










And a video of his run:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=705499029508428

Little demonchild ran the course in 35 seconds. Like a boss. Or a whippet. Or whatevs.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

LOVE him. He's so handsome and it looks like a ton of fun! I'm jealous!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like he wanted to go another round, around the track lol. Congrats on the new title.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

It looks like a lot of fun. I bet he slept soundly that night.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks so wonderfully intense and happy at his "work"; nicely fit too!

Not to hijack your photo thread, but I really liked this photo:









Because of how much it reminded me of this photo:









(Eva's first real zoom around my yard a few days after I got her)


Is the CAT within a fenced area? I'd love to try something like that with Eva since she gets impressive speed in my yard with only ~150 feet length to run.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks like so much fun! I love dock diving, and hope it continues to grow in popularity. We seriously need to get some indoor pools to train year round around here. Do you have any facilities where you are or do you train in lakes/pools during warm months?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking pictures of Garp!! Two questions: 1) How'd you get his name? and 2) What's CAT mean and what type of sport is it? Thanks.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Really awesome pictures! Garp looks so good!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Dock diving looks like SO MUCH FUN!!!! I love watching it on TV - must be awesome to actually do it :becky:


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> 2) What's CAT mean and what type of sport is it? Thanks.


If beret doesn't mind I can answer the second q. CAT is Coursing Ability Test, its a fairly new competition in AKC. Its a coursing test for any breed or mix. BB has her CA title,and if I continued with it she could easily get the next levels. Its very fun to watch, the dog has to chase eagerly throughout the whole course, and has to finish within a time limit to pass. Its a pass/fail test no scores.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Great pics,and he's great. Both dock diving and Lure coursing is hard to find around here.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Wonderful pictures, I always love seeing your photography. Garp is abosutely handsome.

Looks like Garp had a blast, I'd love to come watch you, of coruse, Garp. We sometimes have dock dog trails, more in the summer. But there not super common. I'd love to go to one, but no one has the interest I'm going to one, which sucks.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you ever met a yellow lab named Sportie before during any of the dock dogs events? Him and his owner come to my clinic once in awhile to condition him in the underwater tread mill but they're from Colorado and very huge in the sport.

Looks like he had a lot of fun!


----------

